# FISHBITES



## Johnny (Aug 16, 2014)

While my boat is layed up, I decided go surf fishing at Playa Linda Beach, Titusville, FL 
Okay, ...... I have heard and read so much about _*FISHBITES*_ I decided to give them a try.
ordered all the saltwater flavors in the strips and they arrived yesterday, Friday. Was taken aback as to the texture
and DRYNESS of them. I was expecting something like a wet noodle.
ok, get my " SURGICAL " scissors out as regular household scissors just doesn't do well. Cut up different sizes so I wouldn't
have to mess with that part on the beach.
two guys fishing on the left of me had 4 lines in the water - catching nothing - zero - zip - nada
The guy fishing on my right caught 4 big whiting and A 17" Pompano - he was using *FISHBITES* only. nothing else.
No shrimp, No clams, No cut bait, nothing, just FISHBITES ONLY. He said he has used them for years. He showed me his
bottom rig when he pulled out for the day and he was only using a 1/2" x 1/2" bait on each 1/0 circle hook.
so a bag of 24" bait will go a long long way and will OUT FISH all the natural baits hands down.
We were using different mixed flavors on a 3 hook bottom rig and caught 12 keeper whiting and 2 big croaker before noon.
I am VERY VERY IMPRESSED WITH *FISHBITES* and will never go saltwater fishing again without them in my tackle box !!!! 
They are also available in freshwater flavors.
When Crappie Season gets here, I will be adding this to my arsenal also.
Hope everyone has a great weekend !!!


----------



## ccm (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you for posting this! I've always wondered about them but never tried them. Going to pick up a package next time I'm at the tackle store; where I've seen them for sale. I've used Berkley gulp for years but I've found that it doesn't like the Texas summer heat. I like the look of Fish Bites because I don't think they will melt like the Gulp does.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 21, 2014)

We use Fish Bite Blood Worms all the time - work really well for most fish

I usually keep a pack in my surf bag and use them to catch spot, croaker and the like (for bait) 

FBBW you will see in reports often 


Not much luck with any of their other products


----------



## Johnny (Aug 21, 2014)

oh yea, I am _"hooked"_ on this stuff . . . 
I know that great results on anyone's first try sets the bar kinda high.
My first time, the tide was just right, low/incoming tide, nice breeze, just a great day.
And we all know that every time on the beach will be totally different !!! rack up one day - skunked the next.
When I go back this Sunday morning, it will be High Tide at 07:30 and falling.
I hope to catch a lot of Sand Fleas for salting and freezing for later on down the road.
I also belong to other Saltwater Fishing forums that really pitch this FISHBITES bait.
and the SandWorms come _highly_ recommended. Sand Flea is the new flavor.
The chemical composition of this bait is like nothing I have ever seen. a DRY bait with a very fine
TOUGH nylon mesh in the middle. When wet, it slowly dissolves and releases its aromatic stuff.
it comes in a 1/2" wide by 12" long strip you can cut to any size. use alone or as an additive to your shrimp,
squid, clam, etc as and attractant. My wife was catching double fish at one time the same 1/2"x1/2" bait.
one piece that small will last maybe 45 minutes or so.
Here in the South, FISHBITES call them _SANDWORMS_ . . . is this what you call BLOOD WORMS ?
I have a bag in my next order for next week.
It keeps very well in its own zip-top bag, no messy fluids to deal with. No wet baits to dry out.
Just store it in your tackle box (bag closed tightly). until your next trip. There is no odor to this stuff at all.
Tight Lines !!
Johnny


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I stumbled on these a few years ago. I love them! Except getting the cheese cloth off the hook at the end of the day


----------

